# Just wondering?



## cramramdon (Jul 22, 2002)

I'm thinking of ordering some plants form this site www.fishvet.com - has anyone ordered from them before??

thanx
cram


----------



## cramramdon (Jul 22, 2002)

heres a direct link
http://www.fishvet.com/store/catsde...ATEGORY=Aquarium Plants&ITEMNAMEsort=1&max=10

hehe


----------



## ridns (Aug 9, 2002)

I've had very good luck with them. Check out "online vendor reviews" for more info.
:bounce: :angel: :hehe:


----------

